

WWDC 2012 (June 11 - 15) - jimmyhwang
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/

======
athst
Seems cruel to release it so early PST... how many people are going to wake up
this morning having missed the opportunity to buy tickets? :)

~~~
robterrell
I think PST got the early jump last year, so fair's fair.

~~~
evan_
oh right, that was back in 2011, when the Earth spun the other direction- it's
funny how fast you get used to things like that.

~~~
ryannielsen
Right. Because that's more likely than Apple having opened sales at a
different time.

~~~
silvertab
I think his point was more that, when it's 7AM in PST, it's already 10AM in
EST and ~3-4PM in Europe... that makes it hard for PST to "get the early jump"
considering everyone else in Europe/America is most likely already awake...

------
zdw
Tickets are now limited to 1 per person, or 5 per organization, which should
help with scalping problems from previous years:

<https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tickets/>

It's going to be a tight squeeze - most of the hotel space is already filled
in the city due to the US Open taking place over a superset of these dates.

~~~
kmfrk
Time for Airbnb to roll out their campaign.

------
ajg1977
Putting tickets on sale at 5:30am west coast time was a pretty dick move.

~~~
k-mcgrady
The tickets are always going to be on sale at a bad time somewhere in the
world.

~~~
jsolson
Sure, but would it be too much for Apple to announce that time a mere 24 hours
in advance?

I realize that's not really Apple's style, but it would at least give everyone
a chance to play.

------
tolmasky
I don't understand why they don't offer a second class of "virtual tickets"
where you get the same access to prerelease software and live streaming of
sessions. As far as I can tell there are 3 "decoupled" reasons to attend wwdc:
1. Sessions and info, 2. Asking real apple employees questions, and 3. Meeting
other devs/socializing.

I know lots of people that currently just do #3 without a ticket. Similarly #1
becomes possible for everyone after they release the videos. So really the
only genuine reason to attend is #2 -- real deal access to apple devs. Under
this perspective it seems less likely there would be such frenzied demand if
everyone had a shot of viewing the sessions and getting the redacted info at
the same time. It would also save a lot of people the need to buy a plane
ticket and hotel on top of this already expensive endeavor, if all they want
is to see sessions.

So basically, imagine something like a $500 virtual wwdc pass where you get a
live stream, and a $1600 "Pro" pass where you get the perks of being there in
person.

------
saturdaysaint
iOS6 should be quite an event - assuming everyone on iOS5 does the simple OTA
update, it will be one of the biggest and fastest adoptions of a new OS ever.

I'm really interested in what new features might leverage that. To some
extent, iMessage is the best example so far, instantly adding features to text
conversations between iOS users.

------
Rygu
A more complete iCloud SDK? Something about the logo that makes me think of
this image:

[http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/4f96e37b69beddd2100...](http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/4f96e37b69beddd210000055/google-
drive-demo-video.jpg)

------
robert-boehnke
And it sold out in about two hours.

------
akashshah
The logo look like it's made of Apple TVs :)

~~~
hswolff
It does look like Apple TVs.

It also looks like multi-colored and multi-sized iPhone home buttons.

But that might just be me projecting my own desires. ;)

~~~
chrisdroukas
Calling it: 1:1 aspect ratio Macbook Square.

~~~
dkasper
Calling it: Apple will announce its acquisition of Square. (jk)

------
Aloisius
I really wish Apple would do product announcements prior to WWDC to segment
the press/bloggers/fanboys/etc from the actual developers.

~~~
Skroob
Press can get (or at least request) a press badge that is keynote only. For
those who can't get one, is there really $1600 plus expenses worth of value in
blogging the event? Especially when all the usual suspects are live-blogging,
the news comes out instantly, and the video is posted within a day?

------
program
I see a bunch of CPUs. I predict some upgrades on the iMac line.

Also Rounded Rects are everywhere,
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_E...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_Everywhere.txt)

~~~
MrFoof
Both Intel's Ivy Bridge and AMD's Radeon HD 7700/7800/7900M have been released
this week. I expect the MacBook Pro and iMac lines to be refreshed.

------
SeoxyS
Opening tickets at 5:30 PST is a huge dick move. I woke up to 3 text messages
about WWDC tickets, jumped on my computer and found them all sold out. Now I'm
probably going to have to spend twice as much for a ticket.

~~~
allwein
You're not going to be able to buy a ticket at all. For the first time,
tickets aren't transferable.

------
pazimzadeh
The logo hints at differently sized apps or elements - I'm thinking of
something retina/resolution independence related.

Retina display MacBooks and iMacs, for example.

------
switch007
$1,599? Understandable that they need the ~$7m in ticket sales, given that
they just posted ~$11bn quarterly profits. ;)

~~~
m0nastic
Based on some completely suspect math, having 1000 engineers available for the
length of the conference "costs" apple ~40 million dollars in productivity:

num_engineers * total_session_hours * (revenue_per_emp / 2000)

where num_engineers = 1000, total_session_hours = 40, and revenue_per_emp =
2020000‡

‡
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=apple%20revenue%20per%2...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=apple%20revenue%20per%20employee)

~~~
switch007
Good point. Still, the $7m is a minor dent in the overall cost, so it seems
almost insignificant.

~~~
m0nastic
I'd be almost willing to bet that because the cost is so insignificant to
them, the WWDC ticket price is almost entirely meant to set a bar for the
types of developers that Apple wants to attend the conference. Specifically,
professional developers who make money from the Apple ecosystem, to which the
ticket price is a pretty insignificant expenditure for the hopeful value that
they recieve from being there.

------
teoruiz
Any guesses about an iPhone 5 being released there?

~~~
tjogin
An iPhone has _never_ been released at a WWDC before. So no.

The WWDC (World Wide Developer Conference) is aimed at _developers_ , so it's
not the right forum for _major_ hardware releases. I'm pretty sure the
mainstream media won't be present.

~~~
ben1040
Yes, an iPhone has never been unveiled at a WWDC.

Except for the iPhone 3G, 3GS, and 4 at WWDC 2008, 2009, and 2010,
respectively.

------
fumar
The next gen of iBooks will be unveiled...

------
varunsaini
So we will see new MBP in June then.

~~~
meta8609
I think they'll be announced within 2 weeks.

